# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Mauerbau

## schiene

Im Juni haben wir beschlossen um das Grundstück auf welchem unser Haus steht eine Mauer bauen lassen.Hauptgünde sind das niemand mehr einfach so über das Grundstück läuft und
fremde Hunde alles vollscheißen.Auch möchte ich später eigene Hunde halten welche sich nur auf dem Grundstück aufhalten sollen.
Auf der Strassenseite soll es wie am Tor weitergeführt werden,also eine Mischung aus Zaun und Mauer.



An den Seiten soll eine geschlossene Mauer mit 1,70 Meter hin.
Die Rückseite des Grundstückes ist etwas abfallend und die Mauer soll da 1,80 Meter hoch werden.Da unser Haus ja auf einen erhöten Sockel gebaut ist wird immer noch genügend Luftdurchzug da sein.
Da ein Thai auf einer Seite nicht zur Familie gehört und alle der Meinung sind das er sich über Jahre hinweg immer mehr von unserem Land angeeignet hat muss das Grundstück neu vermessen werden
bevor der Bau der Mauer beginnen kann.Auf Nachfrage beim zuständigen Amt wurde meiner Frau gesagt das eine Landvermessung erst in ca. einem Jahr möglich wäre da sie zu viel Aufträge haben.

Aber wie es der Zufall will  ::   liegt genau vom zuständigen Amt gegenüber ein privates Landvermessungsbüro mit staatl.Lizenz welche gegen Geld den Auftrag gleich ausführen würde.





Die Vermessung sollte am 10 .7.Vormittags statt finden.Der Preis dafür war hoch,sehr sehr hoch wie ich meine....18.000 Bth 
Einen Tag vor der Vermessung riefen sie an dass es erst am 17.07.2015 klappt.Eigentlich wollten wir bei der Vermessung dabei sein aber am 17. sind wir
schon wieder in Deutschland.Naja, muss halt jemand aus der Familie dabei bleiben.



Nach der Vermessung wurde festgestellt das der Nachbar ca.100 m2 sich step by step angeeignet hatte.

Schon während unserer Anwesendheit hat der Chef eines kleinen Bauunternehmens unseren Grundstücksumfang vermesen und eine Kostenangebot für den Bau der
Mauer gemacht.Enthalten sind alle anfallenden Arbeiten wie Baum-Wurzelentfernung,Farbanstrich,Zaunteile an der Strassenseite,Drainage an der Grundstücksrückseite u.a.
Er war auch damals hauptsächlich beim Bau unseres Hauses mit beteiligt und hat im Ort schon einige andere Häuser und Mauern gebaut.
Für die 155 Meter Grundstücksumfang will er 209.000 Bath all inkl.Nicht billig aber er liefert Qualität und arbeitet zuverlässig.
Zeit hat er nun genug da ich den Fertigstellungstermin auf Anfang/Mitte Februar festgelegt habe.

----------


## schiene

Der Bau unserer Mauer hat begonnen. Bäume und Sträucher werden entfernt und die an der Straßenseite stehenden Betonsäulen
welche als provisorische Abgrenzung standen beseitigt. Die Säulen wollen wir dann später als Abgrenzungen für Beete verwenden.
Bis Mitte/Ende Februar soll die mauer komplett fertig sein.Die Bilder werden uns immer mal wieder von der Schwester meiner Frau
zu geschickt welche auch den Bau kontrolliert und das Geld verwaltet. Der "Bauchef" hat auch schon bei unserem Hausbau das meiste gemacht und
gehört mit zum Familienkreis.

----------


## frank_rt

hallo schiene
dein grundstück erkennt man garnicht wieder. gibt es keinen ärger mit dem nachbarn wg. den 100qm. 
viel spass noch bei der neugestalltung.

----------


## schiene

Was will denn der Nachbar machen?
Es wurde neue vermessen und gut ist. Zumal ich ihm ja schon vor längerer Zeit
mal angeboten hatte sein kleines an unseres angrenzende Grundstück ab zu kaufen.
Außerdem ist er im Dorf mehr oder weniger ein Fremder und ist auch schon älter.
Ich hätte es ihm ja sogar überlassen aber er ist auch sehr unfreundlich und somit hat
er eben die Arschkarte gezogen. ::

----------


## schiene

Es geht voran mit dem Mauerbau....





Wir wunderten uns als wir auf dem Bild sahen das der Baum direkt an der Stelle der Mauer noch steht.
Er soll aber später abgesägt werden dann kommt irgend ein Salz auf den Stumpf und wird mit Plastik abgedeckt.
Warum wieso weshalb  ::   fragt mich nicht ich vertraue da wie immer auf die Erfahrungen der Thais

----------


## schiene

Der Mauerbau geht voran....

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

es ist wieder etwas voran gegangen

----------


## schiene

Hab gerade ein paar neuer Bilder von unserem Mauerbau bekommen

----------


## schiene

Das Geisterhäuschen wird versetzt und auf der großen freien Fläsche will Somlak noch eine Außenküche und überdachte Sitzgelegenheit bauen lassen inkl.Außentoilett.Was und wie genau überlasse ich ihr.
Dafür wurde mir "Baufreiheit" auf unserm gegenüberliegenden Grundstück zu gesichert  :: 

Bald ist sie fertig...





Zur Strassenseite ist sie nicht hoch wird aber mit einem Zaun versehen

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, das kostet aber ordentlich so eine lange Mauer rundum. Was löhnt man den so dafür, oder baut die Familie? 
sag mal, wie steht es bei Euch mit dem Wasserdruck. Wir sind hier anders Ortsleitung und für die Räume im ersten Stock ist der Druck sehr mager.
Ich muss da unbedingt was machen, da ich das Badezimmer für die Warmdusche ja auch benützen will, aber nicht so ein paar Tröpfchen haben will.
Ob da eine Pumpe etwas bringt oder brauche ich einen Wassertank oben?

----------


## schiene

> Schiene, das kostet aber ordentlich so eine lange Mauer rundum.


Alles in allem kostet die Mauer inkl.Zaun zur Strassenseite 209.000 Bath.
Lies noch mal meinen 1.Beitrag in diesem Thema.

Mit dem Wasserdruck haben wir kein Problem da wir ja alles fast ebenerdig haben.
Wie von den anderen bereits erwähnt ist ein Wassertank/Speicher sehr wichtig falls mal das Wasser nicht läuft.
1000 Liter sollten da ausreichen.
@Enrico
Kannst du die beiden Themen vielleicht trennen?
1.Mauerbau
2.Pumpen und Wasserversorgung
Ich denke das wäre sinnvoll da bestimmt zu jedem Thema noch einige Beiträge kommen

----------


## schiene

Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen dass der eine Nachbar welcher sich etwas Land von uns angeeignet hatte darauf bestand eine "Entschädigung" für 2 kleine Bäume (Papaya)  zu bekommen.Sie mussten entfernt werden damit die Mauer direkt an den Grundstücksgrenze gebaut werden konnte,die Bäumchen standen aber halt auf seiner Seite.Er wollte 500 Bath "Entschädigung" welche ihm auch von meiner Schwiegermutter ausgezahlt wurden.

Ob sich jemand eine Mauer bauen lässt muss jeder für sich entscheiden und ist sicher auch von dem Umfeld abhängig.Mich persönlich stört sie nicht(abgesehen von den Kosten) und direkte Nachteile kann ich keine sehen.
Wie haben sie mit Absicht auch nicht zu hoch bauen lassen damit eine Wind/Luftzirkulation nicht zu arg beeindrächtigt ist.
Aber ich denke bei der Größe des Grundstücks wird es da keine spürbare Unterschiede geben.

Gespannt bin ich auf den Bau der überdachten Aussenküche mit Sitzgelegenheit und Aussentoilette (eine Art Pavillion)welches Somlak geplant hat.
Sie meint die Baustelle,Material und Arbeiter wären eh da und dann gleich lieber einen "Abwasch".
Ich lass mich einfach überraschen   :: 
Kosten sind mit 110.000 Bath veranschlagt.

----------


## wein4tler

Schien, das muss wirklich drinnen sein. Dafür wirst Du von Deiner Frau mit vielen Leckerbissen verwöhnt werden.

----------


## pit

> ... Sitzgelegenheit und Aussentoilette (eine Art Pavillion) ...


Naja, wird nicht soo viel sein!  :: 

 ::

----------


## schiene

> Schien, das muss wirklich drinnen sein. Dafür wirst Du von Deiner Frau mit vielen Leckerbissen verwöhnt werden.


Dafür müsste ich ihr erst noch einen Kochkurs bezahlen denn alles was sie kochen kann hat sie von mir gelernt :: 

Nun habe ich mich doch eingekllnkt und wir werden ein kleines Zimmer mit Bad und Dusche bauen lassen.
Dazu eine große Terrasse mit Außenküche und kleiner Bar-Ecke und zusätzlich einer Toilette.

So kann jeder der uns besucht auch gleich vor Ort pennen.Bei Ehestreit oder wenn Lak wieder mal zu laut schnarcht kann
man(n) sich auch zurück ziehen :: 

Kosten sind mit 140.000 veranschlagt.

----------


## frank_rt

spätestens 4 wochen nachdem du für immer doert wohnst, bekommst du besuch du besuch von der kneipenbehörde,
oder wie die sich dort nennt. 
dann must du ne schankerlaubnis beantragen oder es droht der abriss der freiluftkneipe. wenn ich dran denke wieviel freunde des alkohols an deiner gb fete da waren hast du dann alle hände voll zutun.
 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Wenn Lucky nicht kochen kann, dann ist das Zimmer wohl für den Koch gedacht. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme?
Die Toilette brauchst Du nur dann, wenn Lucky kocht,oder?  ::

----------


## schiene

> spätestens 4 wochen nachdem du für immer doert wohnst, bekommst du besuch du besuch von der kneipenbehörde,


Das soll ja keine öffentliche Location werden sondern nur für den Privatgebrauch.


"wein4tler 
Wenn Lucky nicht kochen kann, dann ist das Zimmer wohl für den Koch gedacht. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme?"

Naja so gesehn hast du recht da ich der Koch bin werde ich auch da pennen  :: 

Da es ein "neues Haus" wird muß das natürlich erst von den Geistern genehmigt werden und so bekamen
sie etwas Obst ein paar Sprüche und Hokupokus kanns los gehen...
Baukosten sind mit 4000 Euro veranschlagt.Vermutlich wird's billiger aber ich rechne lieber etwas höher
und wenn dann was übrig ist geht's halt für das Inventar drauf  :: 
Schwiegermutter hat alles arrangiert und der Bau kann beginnen...

Bilder welche meine Schwiegermutter gemacht hat (bis auf das letzte)

















Chefin ist müde und braucht erst mal Ruhe da sie später noch auf eine Beerdigung gehen musste.
Eine wirklich sehr gute Schwiegermutter und super das wir uns so gut verstehen  ::

----------


## schiene

Hab heute wieder paar Bilder vom Baugeschehen bekommen.
Umsetzung des Geisterhäuschens und setzen der Säulen für den Bungalow.









der neue Sockel für das Geisterhäuschen

Anhang 9075

----------


## schiene

Ich habe heute wieder ein paar Bilder vom Baugeschehen bekommen 

der neues Sockel für das Geisterhäuschen

----------


## Enrico

Das ist aber ein mächtiger Sockel, glaube der hält dann ne Weile

----------


## frank_rt

da ist das bierlager drunter. das braucht den schutz

----------


## schiene

> da ist das bierlager drunter. das braucht den schutz


Das sollte doch aber ein Geheimnis bleiben  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Haettest aber wirklich fuer einen Regenwassertieftank nuetzen koennen!  (Garten braucht immer Wasser)   :Blinzeln:

----------


## schiene

> .
>   (Garten braucht immer Wasser)


und ich Bier  :: 

Der Sockel am alten Platz vom Geisterhäuschen war auch so groß.
Ich kümmere mich um so etwas auch nicht.Die sollen das machen wie sie denken 
und damit bin ich immer am besten "gefahren"

----------


## schiene

hab gerade neue Bilder bekommen....

----------


## isaanfan

Hello schiene!

Ich beglückwünsche Dich zu Deinen Bauleuten! Alles, was ich hier sehe, ist *außergewöhnlich* ordentlich und scheinbar auch in bester Qualität. Sogar die Baustelle selbst. Ich hätte mir so ein Ergebnis auch gewünscht.

MfG, isaanfan

----------


## schiene

@isaanfan 

Ja wir haben bisher viel Glück mit den Bauarbeiten gehabt.
Schwiegermutter weiß sehr genau wer gut ist und wer pfuscht.
Auch bei Pries gabs bisher nie was zu meckern und manch Thai welche fragte was es gekostet hat
meinte es sei sehr preiswert.(bei unserem Hausbau)
Kannst uns ja gerne mal besuchen kommen wenn wir im März/April vor Ort sind.

Heute sind die Geister umgezogen....

----------


## pit

In den Fotoapparat sollte man mal eine Wasserwaage einbauen oder dem Fotografen den Alkohol erst später geben.  :: 

 ::

----------


## schiene

> In den Fotoapparat sollte man mal eine Wasserwaage einbauen oder dem Fotografen den Alkohol erst später geben.


 :: 

Das sind Bilder welche auf die Schnelle mit dem Handy von Somlaks Schwester oder Mutter gemacht werden.
Außerdem nennt man so etwas "künstlerische Freiheit"  ::

----------


## schiene

hab wieder ein paar Bilder vom Baugeschehen bekommen

----------


## schiene

Die Stahlträger fürs Dach

----------


## frank_rt

hallo schiene, das sieht ja alles recht gut aus, ging ja auch alles recht flot. braucht man eigentlich in thailand keine baugenehmigung.

----------


## schiene

> hallo schiene, das sieht ja alles recht gut aus, ging ja auch alles recht flot. braucht man eigentlich in thailand keine baugenehmigung.


Solange du auf deinem eigenen Grundstück baust braucht man keine Baugenehmigung wenn das 
Gebäude nicht mehr als  ein Obergeschoß  hat (bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob eins oder 2)

----------


## Willi Wacker

...glaube das ist unterschiedlich, Schiene
ob Stadt oder Land und wird von Chang Wat zu Chang Wat unterschiedlich gehandhabt.
Wir brauchten schon 1997 in Udon Thani eine Genehmigung 
bzw. mussten Zeichnungen einreichen , das wurde auch kontroliert als das Haus, mit einem Stockwerk , fertig war

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Gebäude nicht mehr als ein *Obergeschoß* hat (bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob eins oder 2)


Nicht vergessen, dass das Obergeschoß, welches bei uns der 1. Stock ist, in TH schon als _Chan2_ zaehlt!

Erdgeschoss = Chan 1

Da vertut man sich manchmal  :Blinzeln:

----------


## schiene

Neue Bilder vom Baugeschehen

----------


## frank_rt

wie lange braucht dann der rasen bis er wieder ordentlich aussieht. oder nmmst du kunstrasen. grins mal frech. aber schon toll die neue hütte.

----------


## chauat

Im Zweifel die Chinesische Methode, Grün Lackieren!  ::

----------


## schiene

> wie lange braucht dann der rasen bis er wieder ordentlich aussieht. oder nmmst du kunstrasen. grins mal frech. aber schon toll die neue hütte.


Da war eigentlich nie ein Rasen.Was da grün war wuchs halt einfach so und wenns zu lang war hat der Schwiegervater seine Büffel hin
gestellt die alles kürzten  :: 
Wir werden aber dann vor Ort entscheiden was wann wo und wie.
Mal sehen obs irgendwo einen Fertigrasen gibt welchen man nur ausrollen bracht.Das bieten viele Gärtnerein an.
Aber über so etwas machen wir uns erst Gedanken wenn es soweit ist.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Rasen in Thailand muss gepflegt und bewässert werden
sonst isser schnell braun und verbrannt
darf nicht zu hoch wachsen...immer schön mähen
sonst haste Mosquitos und Ungeziefer drin

----------


## schiene

Es ist einfach besser da bei Regen halt alles zu Matsch und Schlamm wird.Hat man Rasen ist das Problem schon mal beseitigt.
Zum Rasenmähen  gibt's dann ne Ziege mit einem beweglichem Gehege welches man verschieben kann.
Soll das Vieh die Arbeit machen und wenn sie groß genug und fett ist gibt's halt Ziegenfleisch  ::

----------


## schiene

Hab wieder paar Bilder bekommen

----------


## schiene

heute

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, bist Du sicher, dass dies nur die Küche mit Zimmer für Koch wird? Schaut bei der Größe, eher nach einer Ausspeisungshalle aus.

----------


## schiene

> Schiene, bist Du sicher, dass dies nur die Küche mit Zimmer für Koch wird? Schaut bei der Größe, eher nach einer Ausspeisungshalle aus.


Ich lass sie bauen und schaue am Ende was es geworden ist.
Geplant war ein Zimmer mit extra Toilette/Bad,eine Aussentoilette und Terrasse mit möglichkeiten für eine Aussenküche.

Ich lass mich einfach überraschen,alles stressfrei und immer schön locker  :: 
Ihr könnts ja im März/April bestaunen und nutzen wenn ihr uns besuchen möchtet.
Kannst gleich als Einladung sehen  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Danke, die Einladung werden wir gerne im März annehmen.

----------


## schiene

Der Bungalowbau ist wieder etwas fortgeschritten und spätestens bis Anfang März bezugsfertig

----------


## schiene



----------


## frank_rt

wann ist einweihung der neuen open air bar.
so nach dem motto einmal bar immer bar.
mach weiter so, sieht toll aus

----------


## schiene

> wann ist einweihung der neuen open air bar.


Wenn wir am 17.03.2016 ankommen brauchen wir noch 2-4 Tage für den Kauf der Einrichtung und dann kanns los gehen  ::

----------


## frank_rt

ich bin dabei. den prachtbau muss man live sehen.
sieht fast besser aus als das haupthaus.
du musst aber noch google bescheid sagen, damit die ihre map erneuern können.

----------


## schiene

Es sind wieder Bilder eingetroffen.Langsam verstehe ich auch was sie bauen und wie die Aufteilung der Bereiche
geplant ist.
Ich finde es einfach und unkompliziert bauen zu lassen und das nur mit minimalsten Vorgaben.So erspare ich mir Ärger
und freue mich einfach wenn es fertig ist.

----------


## schiene



----------


## wein4tler

Die Dachkonstruktion gefällt mir sehr gut. Vielleicht ist es wirklich besser ohne Vorgaben bauen zu lassen. Mein Schwager als Baumeister hatte einen Plan bekommen, der war ihm aber Wurst. Er baute, als ob es sein Haus würde, wie er sagte. Genau das will ich nicht, sagte ich ihm. Aber wer die Thais kennt, weiß, dass dies ignoriert wird.

----------


## schiene

Langsam wird alles dicht und gefliest ist es auch schon









Auch der Zaun wurde auf einer Seite schon montiert.Erst sollte er wie das Tor aus Stahl werden aber wir sind dann 
auf Holz umgestiegen was auch gut ausschaut und schneller mal repariert werden kann.

----------


## schiene

noch 2 Bilder

----------


## schiene

Die Mauer mit Zaun ist fast fertig und es fehlt nur noch der Farbanstrich







auch beim Bungalow ging es wieder etwas weiter...

----------


## TeigerWutz

> .Erst sollte er wie das Tor aus Stahl werden aber wir sind dann 
> auf *Holz* umgestiegen was auch gut ausschaut und schneller mal repariert werden kann.


*Faserzement* ....made from Portland cement, fine silica, cellulose fiber and pure water

----------


## wein4tler

Das große Eingangstor ist wirklich eine Prachtstück. Hat Deine Schwiegermutter als Bauführerin gut ausgesucht.

----------


## schiene

> Das große Eingangstor ist wirklich eine Prachtstück. Hat Deine Schwiegermutter als Bauführerin gut ausgesucht.


Das Tor haben wir aber schon paar Jahre da stehen und es war vorab bei meinen Schwiegereltern 
am Haus bis sie umgebaut haben und es uns schenkten.

@TeigerWutz
schrieb:
" Faserzement ....made from Portland cement, fine silica, cellulose fiber and pure water "

ich Weiss es nicht und für mich sah es halt nach Holz aus.
Ist der/das Faserzement was schlechtes? Ich hab echt keine Ahnung.

----------


## Enrico

Bricht leider schnell, genauso wie gipskarton.

----------


## schiene

Die Toilette/Bad innen ist fast fertig und auch die Aussentoilette wurde recht nett gestaltet.
Derzeit liegen wir mit 1300,- Euro über den 4000 geplanten Baukosten in welchen aber nicht
die Aussentoilette enthalten  war.
Die Gesammtkosten werden also keine 6000 Euro überschreiten



Innentoilette/Bad


Aussentoilette


Die erste von zwei Farbabdeckungen an der Mauer ist fast fertig ein ein paar Tagen
kommt die 2.

----------


## schiene

Fast ist er fertig...

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Farblich hätte es schlimmer kommen können  :cool: 









Blick von unserem gegenüberliegenden Grundstück

----------


## Enrico

Noch sind ja auf die weißen Flächen noch keine Bärchen aufgemalt  ::

----------


## schiene

> Noch sind ja auf die weißen Flächen noch keine Bärchen aufgemalt


Das sehe ich nicht so eng und wenn die Kids die Wand voll malen isses eben so.Mich störts nicht.
Für Innen habe ich schon 2 Schilder bestellt und auf diesem hoheitlichen Gebiet herrscht mein Recht ::  (naja...eigentlich das von Somlak)

Die Namen Somlak&Uwe werden unten auf dem ersten Schild noch eingetragen

----------


## wein4tler

Kommt eines der Schilder auf Deinen Kühlschrank wo das Bier eingelagert ist?  ::

----------


## frank_rt

[QUOTE=schiene;83306]
Für Innen habe ich schon 2 Schilder bestellt und auf diesem hoheitlichen Gebiet herrscht mein Recht ::  (naja...eigentlich das von Somlak)

*auch kommisarische verwaltungen müssen sich nach geltenem recht verhalten. also einige dich thai oder deutsch. überleg mal somlak`s recht, und wenn sie nein sagt was machste dann. grübel*

----------


## schiene

Frank,nimm nicht immer alles so genau und zu guter letzt gibts ja auch noch das recht des Stärkeren... ::

----------


## frank_rt

> Frank,nimm nicht immer alles so genau und zu guter letzt gibts ja auch noch das recht des Stärkeren...


werde ich machen grins. rauchende schiene

----------


## schiene

Türen und Fenster sind eingebaut,die Aussenküche ist auch schon erkennbar  :: 











Bad und Toilette innen

----------


## schiene

Rings um die Mauer wurde alles begradigt und wenn wir im März vor Ort sind werden 
wir uns Gedanken über die Gestaltung/Bepflanzung machen

----------


## isaanfan

Sieht echt klasse aus!
Glückwunsch!

----------


## schiene

Aus der "Ferne" betrachtet sind wir auch mit allem sehr zufrieden und ab dem 17.3. sind wir ja dann vor Ort
und können alles inspizieren.
Die Mauer lädt ja förmlich für "künstleriche Tätigkeiten"ein.Mal sehen ob ich da vielleicht paar
schöne Bilder /Graffitis anbringen lasse.Platz ist ja genug da.
Der Gesammtpreis wird bei 6000 Euro liegen.Aircon ist noch nicht dabei aber die lassen wir gleich bei unserer
Ankunft einbauen.

----------


## schiene

Das Tor bekommt auch einen neuen Farbanstrich passend zur Mauerfarbe



Die Mauer aus verschiedenen Perspektiven









Das "umgelagerte" Geisterhäuschen

----------


## schiene

Innentoilette mit Dusche

----------


## schiene

Die Mauer+Zaun sind fertig gestrichen...





und am Bungalow müssen nur noch "Feinarbeiten" erledigt werden

----------


## frank_rt

das wird ja fast palastartig. statt ......  ::   :: 
euer hochwohlgeboren

----------


## schiene

> das wird ja fast palastartig. statt ......  
> euer hochwohlgeboren


Das hab ich doch alles nur für euch machen lassen damit ihr standesgemäß nächtigen könnt  ::

----------


## schiene

Noch ein paar Bilder

----------


## schiene

Mit der Mauer sind wir auch zufrieden denn bisher gibts bis an einer Stelle  keine Risse.
Die Risse sind aber nur entstanden da es unter der Mauer auf der Seite des nachbarn Land weggerutscht ist.
Aber es iet nur ein kleiner Riss und nichts von Bedeutung.
Nach 5 Jahren hat meine Frau beschlossen die Mauer farblich neu zu gestalten da vom Hausbau ihrer
kleinen Schwester noch Farbe übrig war.

----------

